# What to do with leftover sock yarn



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

I knit lots of socks, always from sock yarn I.e. 75/25 wool nylon mix. I have accrued lots of small amounts of all kinds of colours because a pair of socks rarely uses the full ball of yarn. I would be interested in your ideas about possible uses for these small amounts. The yarn is too fine for afghans and not enough for scarves, I would be interested in your ideas, I am sure that other sock knitters must have the same problem. Barbara


----------



## YourSoJelly (Mar 9, 2013)

There was one thread on here where they took all of the threads and tied them together making one giant ball of scraps.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

For small amounts, baby booties, doll clothes, Knit Freedom has a cute key cozy [ link: http://knitfreedom.com/free-patterns/key-cozy-pattern-and-instructional-video], I have found jewelry pattern for necklaces and bracelets using fingering weight yarn. You could do a ravelry search for sock weigh yarn, and probably find a bunch.


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Crazy socks -- knit an inch wide stripe then change to something different. Each sock can be different.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Milocat said:


> I knit lots of socks, always from sock yarn I.e. 75/25 wool nylon mix. I have accrued lots of small amounts of all kinds of colours because a pair of socks rarely uses the full ball of yarn. I would be interested in your ideas about possible uses for these small amounts. The yarn is too fine for afghans and not enough for scarves, I would be interested in your ideas, I am sure that other sock knitters must have the same problem. Barbara


I'm just using up my scraps of sock wool making granny squares to crochet together for my daughter-in law. She's wanted a granny square afghan for ages. I just took a quick picture of work in progress.............


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

Since I've become an expert sock knitter (LOL!); I think I'm going to do what rozzi80 suggests...crazy socks ! As it is, a couple of pairs that I've completed could be identified as crazy socks ! Since I love knitting socks so very much, I think I'll just start knitting with what I have......just completed my 12th pair since November and have finally figured out the "mechanics" of the sock and am about ready to move on to another pattern...might as well be crazy !
Sandy in GA


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

With the preteen crowd mismatch socks are all the rage- usually they incorporate one color in both but otherwise the sky is the limit.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I plan to try these with left over sock yarn.
http://www.lifeincleveland.com/2010/04/leftover-sock-yarn-mitts.html
or you can download the pdf file.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

I have made a lapghan with my left over sock wool. It is one of my favourites - so light but very soft and muted mixed colours. Also I have done the "magic ball" sweater mentioned above,for grand daughter it was stunning.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

I love this granny square pattern. May I ask where you found it or have the instructions? Thanks!


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

Milocat said:


> I knit lots of socks, always from sock yarn I.e. 75/25 wool nylon mix. I have accrued lots of small amounts of all kinds of colours because a pair of socks rarely uses the full ball of yarn. I would be interested in your ideas about possible uses for these small amounts. The yarn is too fine for afghans and not enough for scarves, I would be interested in your ideas, I am sure that other sock knitters must have the same problem. Barbara


Try this pattern
http://lifeincleveland.com/2010/02/leftover-sock-yarn-mitts.html
I have made about a dozen pairs of these and just finished a pair yesterday.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Milocat said:


> I knit lots of socks, always from sock yarn I.e. 75/25 wool nylon mix. I have accrued lots of small amounts of all kinds of colours because a pair of socks rarely uses the full ball of yarn. I would be interested in your ideas about possible uses for these small amounts. The yarn is too fine for afghans and not enough for scarves, I would be interested in your ideas, I am sure that other sock knitters must have the same problem. Barbara


Do a Search (above) for "Magic Ball Socks." That's what I do with MY leftover sock yarn! I just finished one of a new pair this morning, and I'm about 5" up on the second. They work up really fast! PM me if you have any questions.
...gloria


----------



## 1KraftyKraut (Jun 2, 2011)

JusNeedles said:


> Since I've become an expert sock knitter (LOL!); I think I'm going to do what rozzi80 suggests...crazy socks ! As it is, a couple of pairs that I've completed could be identified as crazy socks ! Since I love knitting socks so very much, I think I'll just start knitting with what I have......just completed my 12th pair since November and have finally figured out the "mechanics" of the sock and am about ready to move on to another pattern...might as well be crazy !
> Sandy in GA


How about the beekeeper's quilt
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-beekeepers-quilt


----------



## EIKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

There are some great ideas here! I was just looking at some of my leftover yarn today and was trying to determine if I had enough to make some preemie hats. If not, I think I'll try the mitts. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

How about hexagons http://cottonandcloud.com/blog/tutorial-spiral-knitting-for-hexagon-and-octagon/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Try knitting two socks at a time and making longer to use up yarn. Also love the crazy mis-match socks.


----------



## Marissa1 (Sep 26, 2012)

I make bookmarks that are flower with a long stem with sock yarn


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Woodstockgranny said:


> I love this granny square pattern. May I ask where you found it or have the instructions? Thanks!


I can't seem to send a link with my tablet! but the free pattern for the granny square blanket is on www.garnstudio.com. & it's called Crochet drops blanket in "delight" & "fabel". Drops 124-1 (sock wool weight). Here's a picture.......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm planning on covering some Christmas balls with mine.....


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

quote"bethshangirl": I can't seem to send a link with my tablet! but the free pattern for the granny square blanket is on www.garnstudio.com. & it's called Crochet drops blanket in "delight" & "fabel". Drops 124-1 (sock wool weight). Here's a picture.......
Thanks so much. i was admiring it in the your picture. I found it on Ravelry, it is a free download, and here's the link:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/124-1-crochet-blanket-in-delight-and-fabel


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I am saving all of mine to give to the autistic son of the woman who cuts my hair. He makes friendship bracelets with yarn. I am also giving him full skeins of the colors his mom told me are his favorites.


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you so much to everyone for your fantastic ideas. I am going to try a few, I particularly like the afghan and the idea of crazy socks is fabulous.
I knew you would come up with wonderful , creative ideas. Barbara


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm very creative with mine- they have there own container which keeps getting fuller and fuller while I decide what to do with them- it is rather scary to see how much I have as it shows how many socks I have knitted!
A lady I know makes them into jumpers for toddlers.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

I have made some Purled Icord beaded necklaces with my left over sock yarn....to match the socks I have made for friends. also planning on making some baby socks to donate to local hospital...and maybe hats...as the yarns are so soft...


----------



## valchera (Mar 1, 2013)

You can double it up and make squares for Knit-a-square! Seriously though, squares are great for using up odds and ends and, when done for charity, can be so helpful .


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Here's an idea. I saw one of these at my LYS last week and it is a wonderful way to use your scraps.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leftie


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

You could put a few strands together and make a regular weight afghan or really anything you can think of as long as you use enough strands.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a friend who HAD many little balls of leftover sock yarn. She put together enough like colors for each pair of socks, then ran 2 balls at a time, alternating at the end of each round so that there were few knots and great color transitions. She made socks and fingerless gloves for everyone in her family by this method for Christmas this year.


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

http://www.shellykang.com/all-about-the-blankie

You could make a mitered square blanket.....I love this one.


----------



## Kdunne (Dec 6, 2012)

I have had a great time using up my leftover sock yarn by selecting 3 complimentary balls, and using the three strands to knit Pocketbook slippers (ravelry free pattern). I have yet to make an ugly pair, and they make great little, thinking of you, gifts!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

I decide each left over ball in half then using the magic knot tie them together in the same order and knit socks. That way they are alike in stripes. If the tiny knots bother you the Russian join can be used.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Auto correct got me. That is divide not decide.


----------



## lcrooks16 (Jul 29, 2012)

I knew someone at my LYS who made scarves from her leftover sock yarn. They were quite beautiful!


----------



## Finnyknit (Nov 7, 2012)

I had never heard of the BKQ but you have inspired me. Bought the pattern and just been upstairs to see what wool I can use out of my stash. Can't wait to get started. Thank you 1KraftyKraut


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

why not use the odds to knit random colour socks or gloves


----------



## montemayorramona (Jan 27, 2013)

Love you pattern may ask to borrow [email protected]


----------



## gmfair (Aug 20, 2011)

Make more socks...............they don't have to match........there is a store in Sauselito Ca that sells single socks............very "up market"


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Milocat said:


> I knit lots of socks, always from sock yarn I.e. 75/25 wool nylon mix. I have accrued lots of small amounts of all kinds of colours because a pair of socks rarely uses the full ball of yarn. I would be interested in your ideas about possible uses for these small amounts. The yarn is too fine for afghans and not enough for scarves, I would be interested in your ideas, I am sure that other sock knitters must have the same problem. Barbara


I haven't got a pattern but thought it would be fun to use any bright or self striping yarns in a sweater yoke, with a darker colour outlining segments stained glass fashion. I saw a swirly yoke with the swirls outlined in travelling stitch somewhere.... I can see what I'm after in my minds eye but am not clever enough to create a pattern. The finer yarns might have to be used multi stranded.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I have read in one of the sock books I own that it is very easy to use up some of the left over sock yarn to make odd socks. Knit up each colour and bring in the next one. Try to use the same colours in each sock, but it doesn't matter if they are not in the same order. They are great for teenagers or anyone who likes funky socks.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> Milocat said:
> 
> 
> > I knit lots of socks, always from sock yarn I.e. 75/25 wool nylon mix. I have accrued lots of small amounts of all kinds of colours because a pair of socks rarely uses the full ball of yarn. I would be interested in your ideas about possible uses for these small amounts. The yarn is too fine for afghans and not enough for scarves, I would be interested in your ideas, I am sure that other sock knitters must have the same problem. Barbara
> ...


That's beautiful. I'll have to try that. Thanks for the pic


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

My mother and I have small feet, so I can make a regular pair and a shorty ankle pair out of two of the small 50 gm balls of sock yarn
Which we really like , cause if I buy one color way, both of us like we can each have a pair , and I am a tight wad so it lends to my frugal nature!


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

I make socks for myself out of the leftovers


----------



## Catnip1948 (Aug 19, 2012)

A friend of mine made an afghan with small mitered squares which made them firm enough for the afghan. It was slow moving but really fabulous.


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

Look into the Beekeeper's Quilt by Tiny Owl (I think) on Ravelry. Thatvlooks perfect for what your situation is.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

I've got a mitered square afghan in the works. I use the leftovers from the big socks to make baby socks then the rest goes to the afghan.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

paljoey46 said:


> Here's an idea. I saw one of these at my LYS last week and it is a wonderful way to use your scraps.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leftie


This really appeals to me, but I MUST get the current sweater finished before even thinking of another project (already have several bits and pieces on the go) Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

The Sock Yarn Mitts are great, because they start from the top edge (the finger edge) so you can knit them as long as the yarn lasts. As you'll have basically the same amount of leftover yarn on each of the two balls you used for your socks (assuming you used one ball per sock) you'll have two leftover partial balls, which will each make one mitt. Works beautifully for me!


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

The Sock Yarn Mitts are great, because they start from the top edge (the finger edge) so you can knit them as long as the yarn lasts. As you'll have basically the same amount of leftover yarn on each of the two balls you used for your socks (assuming you used one ball per sock) you'll have two leftover partial balls, which will each make one mitt. Works beautifully for me!


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

The Sock Yarn Mitts are great, because they start from the top edge (the finger edge) so you can knit them as long as the yarn lasts. As you'll have basically the same amount of leftover yarn on each of the two balls you used for your socks (assuming you used one ball per sock) you'll have two leftover partial balls, which will each make one mitt. Works beautifully for me!


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Flash drive key rings cases for kids at school.
I also use left over yarn for heel and toe of another pair of socks, especially when I don't have enough for that pair.


----------



## Beverleyjean (Oct 17, 2011)

rozzi80 said:


> Crazy socks -- knit an inch wide stripe then change to something different. Each sock can be different.


Thats what I would do too, even if you only wear them in your boots they would be nice and warm.


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

Most of the time if I am knitting socks I knit 'toe up' that way I use up most if not all my yarn, but I do like the square idea...


----------



## sten66 (May 4, 2011)

I'm just using up my scraps of sock wool making granny squares to crochet together for my daughter-in law. She's wanted a granny square afghan for ages. I just took a quick picture of work in progress.............[/quote]

Bethshangirl, these squares are beautiful. The colors work so well together. Do you use one yarn in particular? I hope you send a picture of the afghan when you're finished.
A friend once sent me a picture of curtain made of crocheted snowflakes in all different shapes and colors. That would be a good project for sock scraps.


----------



## Jane171 (Mar 11, 2013)

I use the toe up method and knit with fewer stitches than my regular pattern to make "toe socks" to wear with my clogs/mules, any backless shoe where I still like the feel of wearing a sock with them. I used to buy several pairs of toe socks, now I always have more comfortable ones I've made. Figure out where the shoe stops on your foot, knit them a little shorter than that, and be sure to add about an inch of k1,p1 ribbing so they will stay in place. So comfortable! Quick to knit.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I made an entrelac scarf from some of my leftover sock yarn. Need to get busy on another one.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

I really like this idea! Can't wait to start my next pair of socks.


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

thanks love these octagons and hectagons. this will make a beautiful afghan.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a pattern for a diagonal scarf. I knit the triangles in the leftover sock yarn. Sometimes a triangle will have two kinds of co-ordinating sock yarns in it. Then I sell the scarves at a craft sale. One-of-a-kind.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Here in my yarn shop...We were making wrist warmers and scarfs..Its not as cold here as in other states..so it goes very well with our weather....You won't believe how many ladies are wearing them here....


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Bonidale said:


> I have a pattern for a diagonal scarf. I knit the triangles in the leftover sock yarn. Sometimes a triangle will have two kinds of co-ordinating sock yarns in it. Then I sell the scarves at a craft sale. One-of-a-kind.


that is something I have never thought of. I have a pattern for multidirectional scarves. Might give this a go as I have quite a lot of sock yarn left over. Hope you don't mind if I sort of use your idea.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I just use leftovers for baby socks. About the size of a walnut is all you need....


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

I love the cololurs of the sock yarn. This is going to make a beautiful blanket. Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Go for it!


Hannelore said:


> Bonidale said:
> 
> 
> > I have a pattern for a diagonal scarf. I knit the triangles in the leftover sock yarn. Sometimes a triangle will have two kinds of co-ordinating sock yarns in it. Then I sell the scarves at a craft sale. One-of-a-kind.
> ...


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

What about a pocket bear?


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Here is a link for a mitered square afghan. One of the gals at the shop I used to work at was making it and it was gorgeous.

http://www.knittingatknoon.com/afghanpatt.html


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful! Thanks so much for your time and effort. I'm leaving on a road trip Wednesday morning and I think I'll take this pattern and scrap yarn with me. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Mkholton (Feb 1, 2013)

I saw a scarf on Ravelry that I think was done in linen stitch and used leftover sick yarn.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I have lots of left overs too and keep them in case I need them to repair a sock but mine are so old that I'm sure the socks are long gone. Anyway I have saved this pattern to make some day with my left overs

http://www.favecrafts.com/Knitting/Knitted-Luggage-Tags-from-Skacel


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

When I did needlepoint (you all remember that craze!) a technique to use up small bits of thread was to cut them all to about 18" and then place them in a bag. You would then pull out 2 strands at a time and use them as one.

This same concept, minus the cutting into lengths, could be used for the sock yarn. You could go for a monochromatic look if you had lots of browns and golds for instance. Or you could go for a brighter palette if you used primaries.

It's just a thought for you to consider.... Can't wait to see what you do with these leftovers!


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

I made I-pod and I-phone covers. A nice quick, mindless knit!


----------



## cdwatterson (Aug 11, 2012)

There is a blanket on revelry that is called the ten stitch blanket that I have been wanting to try. You could easily use sock yarn.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-blanket


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

I am doing "frankies button quilt" with sock yarn very portable and much like the beekeeper's quilt only the pattern is on ravelry and free. I am using my sock yarn and it's fun to create.


----------



## laureen227 (Feb 25, 2012)

Milocat said:


> I knit lots of socks, always from sock yarn I.e. 75/25 wool nylon mix. I have accrued lots of small amounts of all kinds of colours because a pair of socks rarely uses the full ball of yarn. I would be interested in your ideas about possible uses for these small amounts. The yarn is too fine for afghans and not enough for scarves, I would be interested in your ideas, I am sure that other sock knitters must have the same problem. Barbara


you can make a sock yarn blankie: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sock-yarn-blanket
you can make monster socks: http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/monstersocks/31091/1-25, or frankenmitts: http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/fingerless-glove-fanatics/2428377/1-25
you can throw it all into a dye bath of Mixed Berry Kool-Aid to re-tone it all similarly, then make a shawl, scarf or hat: http://www.dyeyouryarn.com/kool-aid.html
you can make hexipuffs, to make a beekeeper's quilt: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-beekeepers-quilt


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

I've just downloaded this, looks much easier than the BKQ which has been in my list for a while.
Thanks for the idea 


luv said:


> I am doing "frankies button quilt" with sock yarn very portable and much like the beekeeper's quilt only the pattern is on ravelry and free. I am using my sock yarn and it's fun to create.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

That is awesome. What a great idea 


bethshangirl said:


> Milocat said:
> 
> 
> > I knit lots of socks, always from sock yarn I.e. 75/25 wool nylon mix. I have accrued lots of small amounts of all kinds of colours because a pair of socks rarely uses the full ball of yarn. I would be interested in your ideas about possible uses for these small amounts. The yarn is too fine for afghans and not enough for scarves, I would be interested in your ideas, I am sure that other sock knitters must have the same problem. Barbara
> ...


----------



## annieruok (Mar 11, 2013)

I boughta styrofoam wreath and have been making pom poms with all my bits and pieces of leftvoers and gluing them the wreath. It looks pretty good I am half way around got the idea from Loin Brand.


----------



## Krecreator (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a bag for all scraps of yarn that eventually becomes a sock ball for my dryer.....keeps the clothes bouncing in the heat and the timing shorter for a dryer load.


----------



## Maddieg208 (Mar 11, 2013)

I made a scarf in Linen stitch. I used one color for two rows and then changed on size 6 needles. It looks hand woven when you are done. I coasted on 250 stitches.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Have you searched Ravelry for any patterns? I have seen many on there - just put in your choice of yarns and start searching. I guarantee you will find what you are looking for. Between Knitting Paradise and Ravelry I am in yarn heaven!!!!!!!


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you so much for the fingerless mitts pattern for my left over sock yarn! Easiest one I've seen and I can't wait to begin a pair! 
Glenda


----------



## patko (Mar 5, 2012)

I made a mitered square afghan with mine. It is beautiful. When friends saw what I was doing, they donated more. . . I think I have more now than when I started. There are worse problems in the world. I also make baby booties- especially with the superwash ones.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

I make hats for the church bazaar. Each hat has about eight different yarns in it. I try to match the colors so that they flow or go together. They are folded in half in the pictures. I cast on between 132 and 200 stitches on US size 1 or 2 circular needles (depends on yarn weight) and work in ribbing for 12 rows. Then I knit for about a total of six inches. For top shaping: 
R1: K2 K2 tog across
R2: Purl all even rows
R3: K1 K2 tog across
change to dps when necessary 
repeat until about 20 or so stitches remain 
K2 together across
repeat k2 together across
Leave 18" tail, draw through stitches and pull up. Run tail through last stitches several times to secure and knot around a stitch. Attach pom-pom if desired.


----------



## shoah (Dec 29, 2012)

Your Granny Square Afghan is just lovely, all those soft muted colors. Now I'll have to start knitting more socks .


----------



## janice41 (Nov 26, 2011)

I used the yarn to make more socks. I used like colors and knitted about 3 inches and then changed to the next color. The yarn I used was varigated, and the socks were really cute. I knit socks for my college age granddaughters and they love the socks which do not match. They really liked the way the left over sock yarn socks turned out.


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> Milocat said:
> 
> 
> > I knit lots of socks, always from sock yarn I.e. 75/25 wool nylon mix. I have accrued lots of small amounts of all kinds of colours because a pair of socks rarely uses the full ball of yarn. I would be interested in your ideas about possible uses for these small amounts. The yarn is too fine for afghans and not enough for scarves, I would be interested in your ideas, I am sure that other sock knitters must have the same problem. Barbara
> ...


Your granny squares are gorgeous. The finer sock yarn gives the afghan a delicate airy look.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

I wonder how cute these would be if you used strait double pointed needles, and tied the strands together and cut them short. It would look like a fringe down the back when you sew the back seam together.
You could stop at any point - maybe the cuff and some of the leg, and then finish the heel and foot with circular needles.
If anyone makes one, I would love to see it. Mary

PS You won't have to take time to sew the ends in.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

rozzi80 said:


> Crazy socks -- knit an inch wide stripe then change to something different. Each sock can be different.


I do something similar to this, but rather than working in measured strips, I just knit with one yarn until it runs out, then join another. I call them "whacky socks". No two alike. Great fun to wear.


----------



## annak (Mar 8, 2013)

Great ideas! Also you could knit toe-up and use up all the yarn.


----------



## baredwine (Jun 22, 2012)

When I have small amounts of left over yarn, I stripe it with another piece of yarn every two rows. Because they won't end at the same time, it tends to blend the colors a bit as you progress through the piece. Use a magic knot to join and you won't have any ends to sew in when you are done. It makes an interesting sock and no two are alike.


----------



## libra (Feb 21, 2013)

I take all my small balls of sock yarn. Divide them in half (approximately) and knit up another pair of socks (for me). They don't always match up but who cares. I wear them to the Y.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Erikalynnie said:


> Look into the Beekeeper's Quilt by Tiny Owl (I think) on Ravelry. Thatvlooks perfect for what your situation is.


Ditto, fun and portable.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

You could make a scarf using entrelac. It would be gorgeous.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a friend who combines her left over sock yarn with a sold coordinating worsted yarn and makes beautiful hats with them.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

marylikestosew said:


> I wonder how cute these would be if you used strait double pointed needles, and tied the strands together and cut them short. It would look like a fringe down the back when you sew the back seam together.
> You could stop at any point - maybe the cuff and some of the leg, and then finish the heel and foot with circular needles.
> If anyone makes one, I would love to see it. Mary
> 
> PS You won't have to take time to sew the ends in.


This sounds like the pattern "Bo Jangles" from Morehouse Farms. They have an internet site with free patterns and this is one of them. Story is grandma growing up during depression did not throw out anything and tied small strips of yarn together and made scarfs and hats. This is also in their knitting book too. Pretty idea - and the ends were tied together and not woven in or clipped. Kinda cute!!!


----------



## mpetros (Dec 9, 2012)

Here is a great pattern for Really Tweet Texting Mittens. My daughter loves them.

And while the pattern calls for about 75 g of fingering weight yarn, I used less than 50 g for the pair and had enough left to make her a lacy scarf to match. I used size 1 dpns and didn't decrease as much as instructions stated for the mitten top.

Here is the link, I "think" I originally found it here on KP. http://chrisknitsinniagara.blogspot.com/2010/12/really-tweet-texting-mittens.html


----------



## libra (Feb 21, 2013)

What is entrelac?


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

How about a mitred square blanket. I love mine,

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sock-yarn-blanket


----------



## EGLibby (Dec 3, 2011)

I knit primarily women's socks and can get three socks from a skein of yarn. The odd socks go in a basket and if I'm only wearing the socks at home, I don't care what I'm wearing as long as they are warm.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

entrelac (it is fiddly rather than hard to do but looks very effective. It can be done in different colours random or planned so would do well with left over sock yarn.

Think the purple shows it better- as you see the back is not neat!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

but I really like the idea of the mitered balnkets- and they always look so effective.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

Milocat said:


> I knit lots of socks, always from sock yarn I.e. 75/25 wool nylon mix. I have accrued lots of small amounts of all kinds of colours because a pair of socks rarely uses the full ball of yarn. I would be interested in your ideas about possible uses for these small amounts. The yarn is too fine for afghans and not enough for scarves, I would be interested in your ideas, I am sure that other sock knitters must have the same problem. Barbara


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

Milocat said:


> I knit lots of socks, always from sock yarn I.e. 75/25 wool nylon mix. I have accrued lots of small amounts of all kinds of colours because a pair of socks rarely uses the full ball of yarn. I would be interested in your ideas about possible uses for these small amounts. The yarn is too fine for afghans and not enough for scarves, I would be interested in your ideas, I am sure that other sock knitters must have the same problem. Barbara


Save all those little balls and make Dobby socks!


----------



## Kerry-Lee (Jan 12, 2013)

I've made striped socks from the leftovers and they were more popular than the solid color ones, especially with the younger crowd.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sherimorphis said:


> Milocat said:
> 
> 
> > I knit lots of socks, always from sock yarn I.e. 75/25 wool nylon mix. I have accrued lots of small amounts of all kinds of colours because a pair of socks rarely uses the full ball of yarn. I would be interested in your ideas about possible uses for these small amounts. The yarn is too fine for afghans and not enough for scarves, I would be interested in your ideas, I am sure that other sock knitters must have the same problem. Barbara
> ...


I wouldn't have known what Dobby socks were a short while ago and now I do! Guess what I have been reading recently.
I have a doughter I reckon would love these so there are her christmas socks sorted- now just need to knit them!


----------



## knitfan007 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have made several socks from self striping yarn and have kept the bits that were left - some for 12 years! The toe of the first pair of socks I ever knitted back in 2000 wore thru last fall, so I cut off the tip of the sock, unraveled the toe back past the worn part, attached my leftover yarn and knit a new toe. Now they will probably be OK for another 12 years.


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

This is going to be beautiful and your daughter-in-law will love it.



bethshangirl said:


> Milocat said:
> 
> 
> > I knit lots of socks, always from sock yarn I.e. 75/25 wool nylon mix. I have accrued lots of small amounts of all kinds of colours because a pair of socks rarely uses the full ball of yarn. I would be interested in your ideas about possible uses for these small amounts. The yarn is too fine for afghans and not enough for scarves, I would be interested in your ideas, I am sure that other sock knitters must have the same problem. Barbara
> ...


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

Here's a Zig Zag Sock Yarn Baby Blanket pattern. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zig-and-zag-sock-yarn-pram-baby-blanket


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

start the Bee Quilt....you can purchase the pattern from Owl Knits. It is an amazing hexagon knitted "pod" quilt....don't have any details other than that.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

I have both lefty and the Bee keepers quilt on my needles right now. Remember for the BKQ you are going to need hundreds of little hexapuffs. Actually as of this morning I have used up all my extra sock yarn on hexipuffs, so I won't have any extra sock yarn until I finish the two at a time socks I have on the needles. I'm not doing Lefty with leftover yarn.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Frankensocks (essentially Magic Ball socks, but I like my term better!) for a very long time but I've fallen head over heels in love with the Beekeeper's quilt, so that's where my sock yarn remnants are going. 

I'm so gaga over the pattern that I have 2 of them in process, one with worsted weight wool and the other with sock yarn! Years ago, I purchased 10 or 12 hanks of Cascade 220, all different colors, for some long forgotten project. While I was working on puffs of sock yarn, it dawned on my that it would also work well for pretty much any other gauge of yarn, so the Cascade, along with some other left overs of wool, are in the basket for that!


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

I make small baby hats. I use two rows of variegated yarn and two rows of a plain colour which is one of the variegated colours. They look so great. Every one is different.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

There is a sock knitting book called Socks a la Carte - Colorworks. Each sock uses at least 3 different yarns. You can get it on Amazon. And each pattern can be used with different cuffs, legs and sock patterns - with pictures of them all. Very nice gift for anyone you know who is into socks.


----------



## knitnut50 (Oct 26, 2012)

I have a friend using leftover yarns for a mitered blanket. The pattern is free on Ravelry, she is using sock yarns and holding 2 strands together and using leftovers of many other yarns too.
here's a link...
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stained-glass-mitered-afghan


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I buy a skein on a neutral color that works with the leftover yarn. divide the left over is 2. Knit stripes, heel and toe of the leftover. Have several pairs of these. Orange brown color way with light tanl blue, red with a dark blue. Green with grey. Mix of greens and blues with yellow. Kinda like em better than the all self striped. Joan 8060


----------



## expatx3 (Aug 2, 2011)

rozzi80 said:


> Crazy socks -- knit an inch wide stripe then change to something different. Each sock can be different.


That's what I do but I try and use just one colour for the ribbing, heel and toe. My grandson loves them.


----------



## smilessell (Nov 15, 2011)

Make a Blender Blanket ! One strand of sox yarn carried with white or off white worsted.Makes a great afgan or baby blanket. Fun to do too!


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

I am using my left over sock yarn to make a bee keepers quilt.


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

Save it for sock repairs!


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

how about little hats for your local baby unit. they need them for the premmies. i'm sure the colour doesn't matter.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

You can also hold it together with another thicker yarn for a variation in a blanket or other item.


----------



## scaron (Aug 27, 2011)

did some crochet Little Christmas socks, decorative hearts, miniature sweater ornament and christmas tree ball ornament ...even gave some to my holiday guests.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-christmas-socks
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/decorative-hearts
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/miniature-sweater-ornament-2
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-tree-ball-ornament---joulukuusenpallo


----------



## Iceni (Feb 21, 2013)

I tie them tie them all together into balls and knit whatever I want with double yarn.
Could knit squares, slippers, hats, blankets and donate them to various charities.Best wishes.


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

A friend of mine was knitting a beautiful scarf all out of left-over sock yarn. It was an easy pattern and the result was a woven type finsh with a self fringe....knitted rows were length-wise and it was k1 s1 and if I remember right you purled the slipped stitches on the wrong side and knitted the slipped ones on the right side.....anyone know the name of this pattern. Unfortunately, she's not on KP and I don't have her email addy....

Thanks,
Noreen


----------



## paula109 (Feb 16, 2013)

Try making pot holders. If the yarn is too light knit (or crochet) two and sew them togher.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

http://www.favecrafts.com/Knitting/Knitted-Luggage-Tags-from-Skacel/ct/1

This link will take you to the directions to make tiny mittens, hats and socks. The tutorial is for "luggage tags" but my airline pilot son says that they wouldn't last one flight the way baggage is handled.

But they make darling Christmas tree ornaments.


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

I too knit loads of socks and have yarn left over. In the past I've knitted a smaller pair and sold them as Mom and Me socks. Another thing I do is knit some of Alan Dart's smaller animals, i.e. mice and hampsters or Jean Greenhowe's people. They just fit into smaller children's hands with the bonus of machine wash and drying.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

knitnut50 said:


> I have a friend using leftover yarns for a mitered blanket. The pattern is free on Ravelry, she is using sock yarns and holding 2 strands together and using leftovers of many other yarns too.
> here's a link...
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stained-glass-mitered-afghan


That's sorta what I'm doing with mine. I'm just knitting the squares as I go with no real pattern and no contrast between the squares.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

more socks !!!


----------



## scaron (Aug 27, 2011)

immunurse said:


> http://www.favecrafts.com/Knitting/Knitted-Luggage-Tags-from-Skacel/ct/1
> 
> This link will take you to the directions to make tiny mittens, hats and socks. The tutorial is for "luggage tags" but my airline pilot son says that they wouldn't last one flight the way baggage is handled.
> 
> But they make darling Christmas tree ornaments.


Love this  :thumbup:


----------



## pegohmyheart (Jan 3, 2012)

Love the idea. Just wondering, do you leave your tails showing as part of the intrigue? I've not tried a sock yet, but have been starting to investigate the beautiful sock yarns. I'm intimidated by the heel... Thanks much to all of you. I can't wait to check in every day and see what's new!


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> I'm just using up my scraps of sock wool making granny squares to crochet together for my daughter-in law. She's wanted a granny square afghan for ages. I just took a quick picture of work in progress.............


I love the squares. They have an almost jewel effect. Must be the finer yarn, instead of the usual thicker yarn. Going to do that when I accumulate enough sock yarn. ( have to knit socks I guess, or haunt the 2nd hand shops)


----------



## modinegunch (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow, almost makes me want to learn how to crochet. My granny squares have six or seven sides-- if you get my drift   :roll:


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

pegohmyheart said:


> Love the idea. Just wondering, do you leave your tails showing as part of the intrigue? I've not tried a sock yet, but have been starting to investigate the beautiful sock yarns. I'm intimidated by the heel... Thanks much to all of you. I can't wait to check in every day and see what's new!


Turning heels is really nothing to be intimidated by, even the traditional way is just a matter of trusting and following the pattern, even if it seems to fly in the face of logic. :shock:

These days too, there is all sorts of heels to try and all sorts of free videos on youtube showing you how to do them. Of course, you could just decide to do tube socks for your first sock project...kinda takes the sting out of trying them!

As for leaving the tails, I haven't and don't know that I would. You wouldn't want tails on the foot and since I "slouch" my socks, I'm not sure they would show! Might be fun to investigate adding beads or bells though! Noisy socks...I'm kinda liking the idea!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

I am so impressed with all your creativity, so many ideas, now I have to decide. Problem now is I will need to stop knitting the socks to try out some of the ideas. What a wonderful stack of replies, obviously you all have considered this at some time and come up with all the ideas. Thanks heaps. Barbara


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

l made a vest using two strands of yarn and changing when I ran out of one color.

Another idea would be a "smoke ring." The one in the photo is done with mohair, but sock yarn with large needles and lace stitches would work also.


----------



## martha9447 (Oct 26, 2012)

I saw wonderful iPhone cozy on ravelry. It was called lacy, cabled phone cozy, I think.


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

I made a vest using two strands of yarn so it gives a tweedy effect and changing colors when I ran out of one kind.

Another idea would be a "smoke ring": a tube the size of a neck-warmer. The one in the photo was done with mohair, but sock yarn with a lace stitch and large needles would work also.


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

I've double stranded and made tweedy hats for the homeless. They turn out very nice. I join the scrap yarn as needed during the knitting.
I've also knitted crazy socks - the kids like odd looking socks


----------



## suemili48 (Jan 28, 2011)

Just knit more socks, divide each color into two small balls. They don't have to be exact and then knit striped socks. Knit until each is used up and then join another. The crazier the better, what a great conversation piece. The girls I sew with always like to see my color combinations.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

I haven't read all the replies and someone may well have said this. You can make minature sock or mitten earrings.


----------



## pegohmyheart (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks so much Aunt Knitty! I will gain confidence with all you great friends out there. User error on my part in asking the question about letting the tails show....I was wondering if the sweater made for the GD from left overs left the tails showing. In CA where we are a little wacky sometimes, I think we might leave our tails showing  I can't wait to get started on a new project but just spent the morning frogging a little berry hat for a newborn that turned out big enough for me! Didn't check my guage well enough. The shower is saturday so I better get on with it! Thanks everyone!



AuntKnitty said:


> pegohmyheart said:
> 
> 
> > Love the idea. Just wondering, do you leave your tails showing as part of the intrigue? I've not tried a sock yet, but have been starting to investigate the beautiful sock yarns. I'm intimidated by the heel... Thanks much to all of you. I can't wait to check in every day and see what's new!
> ...


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

That's what I am thinking too .. I have done "double knot"(?) to knot them together very securely without making it too obvious, many many times and happy with the result.

I am sorry I am new here and don't really know how to reply to certain comment .. I am responding to YourSoJelly comment about making a ball of scrap yarns by tie each leftover to one another.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Couldn't sock yarn be used for jewelry or lace projects?

pzoe


----------



## GrannyNan (Jan 17, 2013)

There are two great books - "Not Just Socks" and "Not Just Socks for Kids" - that have some great patterns for using up leftover sock yarn. My sister knitted a beautiful sweater for her granddaughter using leftovers. I have a large glass jar that I keep all of my leftover sock yarn in so I can use it for some of these projects. Both books are by Sandi Rosner.


----------



## Langtonian (Sep 28, 2012)

Lots of great ideas. I can't wait to make some hexagons - right after I finish the log cabin throw!!
I find sock yarn is ideal to use as a warp in weaving
projects. A multi-coloured warp with single coloured
weft in a scarf works out well.


----------



## SuzieW (Jan 6, 2012)

I make thumbless baby mitts.
http://********************************/2009/12/suzies-fraternal-stripes-baby-mitts.html


----------



## bird (Feb 22, 2011)

make socks out of it kids like them


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

pegohmyheart said:


> Thanks so much Aunt Knitty! I will gain confidence with all you great friends out there. User error on my part in asking the question about letting the tails show....I was wondering if the sweater made for the GD from left overs left the tails showing. In CA where we are a little wacky sometimes, I think we might leave our tails showing  I can't wait to get started on a new project but just spent the morning frogging a little berry hat for a newborn that turned out big enough for me! Didn't check my guage well enough. The shower is saturday so I better get on with it! Thanks everyone!


Oh well, in that case yes! I have left the ends on the outside in a sweater-of-many-colors. I decided once to use up all the little balls of acrylic that I had and designed by own sweater...the first sweater I knit for me. It was crazy wild and I kept getting the comment that I must have had my sweater on inside out!


----------



## josie53 (Dec 19, 2011)

i knit baby socks with it


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

CHinNWOH said:


> I make hats for the church bazaar. Each hat has about eight different yarns in it. I try to match the colors so that they flow or go together. They are folded in half in the pictures. I cast on between 132 and 200 stitches on US size 1 or 2 circular needles (depends on yarn weight) and work in ribbing for 12 rows. Then I knit for about a total of six inches. For top shaping:
> R1: K2 K2 tog across
> R2: Purl all even rows
> R3: K1 K2 tog across
> ...


How do you manage all your ends? Do you weave as you go, or do you weave in after completion?


----------



## lindiny (Feb 26, 2011)

I make hand warmers


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

AuntKnitty said:


> pegohmyheart said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much Aunt Knitty! I will gain confidence with all you great friends out there. User error on my part in asking the question about letting the tails show....I was wondering if the sweater made for the GD from left overs left the tails showing. In CA where we are a little wacky sometimes, I think we might leave our tails showing
> ...


----------



## libra (Feb 21, 2013)

Is there a pattern for entelac? It looks like it would be nice on the pray shawls I make.


----------



## jelliott (Apr 25, 2011)

I mix them up as my granddaughters like socks that don't match!


----------



## AuntB41 (Jul 16, 2012)

I have done scarf for male friend in the entrelac patern. It was beautiful and warm. He loved it so much he asked his wife to give me her left over sock yarn to make another!!


----------



## jelliott (Apr 25, 2011)

I learned how to Entralock on UTube.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I use them as stripes in sold color socks, makes them interesting!

Betty from bromont


----------



## amg10241 (Feb 16, 2012)

thnks once agian yarn happy these are great!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

There's a cowl patttern on the Lion Brand site that uses sock-weight yarn.


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

Save them all up and knit toddlers jersies with them. Kids love something different.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I use my left over sock yrn for baby hats or crazy striped baby sweaters. Booties work too.
Or heck just make some crazy socks for yourself. 
Headbands, fingerless mitts, small cases for Ipods, Ipads. Kids don;t mind the colors.
If you have a TON make baby blankets and donate to the local hospitals.
Linda


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Magic ball or baby socks.


----------



## HelenClevedon (Dec 6, 2012)

shanni said:


> How about hexagons http://cottonandcloud.com/blog/tutorial-spiral-knitting-for-hexagon-and-octagon/


Lovely idea- I will try this


----------



## janettj (Jan 8, 2013)

I have made two pairs of fingerless gloves with some of my leftover sock yarn


----------



## knittybicki (Feb 26, 2013)

Try knitting small stuffed animals-there's a great hippo pattern free on Ravelry


----------



## kww43 (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, two clean socks match.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Hats for preemies. Crazy socks are good, too. I haven't tried one of those scarves knit side to side instead of end to end, but they look interesting.


----------



## bjc (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm lucky to have three beautiful grandchildren. There is always enough yarn left over for a pair of socks for one of them. My granddaughter will be 5 soon, and her twin brothers will be 2.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Jane171 said:


> I use the toe up method and knit with fewer stitches than my regular pattern to make "toe socks" to wear with my clogs/mules, any backless shoe where I still like the feel of wearing a sock with them. I used to buy several pairs of toe socks, now I always have more comfortable ones I've made. Figure out where the shoe stops on your foot, knit them a little shorter than that, and be sure to add about an inch of k1,p1 ribbing so they will stay in place. So comfortable! Quick to knit.


I really like this idea also!!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Make a pair of socks from the leftover. My grandkids tell me this is all the rage, not matching socks. I think it would be cute.


----------



## jober (Feb 26, 2012)

for years I have saved leftover yarn from socks, sweaters, hats, mitts, etc. and this summer decided to knit a sweater from the odds and sods left over. My granddaughter saw me knitting this wild sweater and asked if I would do one for her. Naturally I obliged. She tells me that the kids at school think it is as cool as she does.

I can't remember my password or user name for this.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

LindaHaddon said:


> That's what I am thinking too .. I have done "double knot"(?) to knot them together very securely without making it too obvious, many many times and happy with the result.
> 
> I am sorry I am new here and don't really know how to reply to certain comment .. I am responding to YourSoJelly comment about making a ball of scrap yarns by tie each leftover to one another.


Linda, if you click on quote reply [like i just did!] then the specific post that you are referencing will be shown in the the posting a reply box. It does help, as frequently happens, there are already several comments between your post and my reply.


----------



## Mox (Jul 8, 2011)

often mix both types and yarns and colours and knit two balls of different yarns together eg a bright colour with natures greens and pinks:_ whatever, be adventurous and never waste a scrap!


----------



## carolynproulx (Sep 17, 2011)

knittybicki said:


> Try knitting small stuffed animals-there's a great hippo pattern free on Ravelry


There is a really cute pattern for a stuffed toy on Ravelry called..."voodoo, do you love me?" It's size depends on the yarn...it would be the smallest in sock yarn. It's a paid pattern but I see so many "uses" for this item....for adults and children....and could include the message "voodoo, I luv you". Have a peak ladies..it's soooo cute!


----------



## carolynproulx (Sep 17, 2011)

knittybicki said:


> Try knitting small stuffed animals-there's a great hippo pattern free on Ravelry


There is a really cute pattern for a stuffed toy on Ravelry called..."voodoo, do you love me?" By Susan Claudino. It's size depends on the yarn...it would be the smallest in sock yarn. It's a paid pattern but I see so many "uses" for this item....for adults and children....and could include the message "voodoo, I luv you". Have a peak ladies..it's soooo cute!


----------



## marafish (Feb 7, 2011)

rozzi80 said:


> Crazy socks -- knit an inch wide stripe then change to something different. Each sock can be different.


Some time ago, on some thread, someone mentioned Frakensocks to use up the left over sock yarn. See the pattern in a back issue of knitty http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall08/PATTfrankensocks.html
I started making the frankensocks ankle length with garter stitch cuffs to wear for yoga and Pilates classes.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

Now that I'm home from work I can post a quick shot of my oddball yarn project. I could have a better shot, but, this was taken a month ago.


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

1KraftyKraut said:


> JusNeedles said:
> 
> 
> > Since I've become an expert sock knitter (LOL!); I think I'm going to do what rozzi80 suggests...crazy socks ! As it is, a couple of pairs that I've completed could be identified as crazy socks ! Since I love knitting socks so very much, I think I'll just start knitting with what I have......just completed my 12th pair since November and have finally figured out the "mechanics" of the sock and am about ready to move on to another pattern...might as well be crazy !
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pegohmyheart said:


> Love the idea. Just wondering, do you leave your tails showing as part of the intrigue? I've not tried a sock yet, but have been starting to investigate the beautiful sock yarns. I'm intimidated by the heel... Thanks much to all of you. I can't wait to check in every day and see what's new!


If you go to the link under my posting there are three sock workshops here on KP. One for cuff down on dpns a, one for cuff down on magic loop and one for toe-up on magic loop- and one to learn magic loop as it is hard to learn magic loop on the toe up sock. Don' be put off by closed or locked. This simply means that ypu can't post questions- but there are many questions and answers there already so it is unlikely that you will find your questions unanswered.


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

I taught a technique class on mitered squares, and one of
the gals adds a square everytime she finishes a pr. of socks
she is making a really neat blanket. or you can use the left
overs for heels or toes in other socks


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I am currently making a large crazy sock to use as a scarf next fall. I like my scarves about 5" wide, do a gauge and cast on the approiate number of sts.


----------



## pawpawlover (Jun 10, 2012)

I used mine up by knitting it along with another thread (baby yarn), two threads together, and made a beanie. The pattern in the sock wool came through in the knitting and made an interesting finish to the beanie.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I've made fingerless mittens with leftover sock yarn & this week make 4 inch teddy bears-just right for a pocket.


----------



## Sledladyanne (Dec 15, 2011)

I use the yarn for "leftover socks". I split what is left in half so the socks will somewhat match. My nieces love the leftover socks!


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

1KraftyKraut said:


> JusNeedles said:
> 
> 
> > Since I've become an expert sock knitter (LOL!); I think I'm going to do what rozzi80 suggests...crazy socks ! As it is, a couple of pairs that I've completed could be identified as crazy socks ! Since I love knitting socks so very much, I think I'll just start knitting with what I have......just completed my 12th pair since November and have finally figured out the "mechanics" of the sock and am about ready to move on to another pattern...might as well be crazy !
> ...


The beekeeper's quilt would definitely be my choice, too.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

I did have a friend who knitted lots of socks and had lots left over. The market for small 25 yard skeins for beekeeper's quilts, button quilts and other small items spured her to wind up a bunch and she sold them at a craft/Christmas bazzar within an hour. She had 80 of them in assorted colors and sold them for $1.00 each.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Milocat said:


> I knit lots of socks, always from sock yarn I.e. 75/25 wool nylon mix. I have accrued lots of small amounts of all kinds of colours because a pair of socks rarely uses the full ball of yarn. I would be interested in your ideas about possible uses for these small amounts. The yarn is too fine for afghans and not enough for scarves, I would be interested in your ideas, I am sure that other sock knitters must have the same problem. Barbara


I saw a pattern for fingerless gloves made out of left over sock yarn


----------



## Happy Dancer (Jul 4, 2012)

Sock yarn used double, makes great, warm mittens. Try using a plain color with your left over multi colored yarns.


----------



## dorasask (Feb 5, 2013)

put the very small pieces outside for the birds, they love yarn for nests


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I've not read the whole thread, but many of my friends save all the left overs, then when there is enough, make crazy socks out of them.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

luv said:


> I did have a friend who knitted lots of socks and had lots left over. The market for small 25 yard skeins for beekeeper's quilts, *button quilts* and other small items spurred her to wind up a bunch and she sold them at a craft/Christmas bazaar within an hour. She had 80 of them in assorted colors and sold them for $1.00 each.


What are button quilts?

Just found my answer!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/button-quilt


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

mini stocking ornaments for Christmas gifts, they could be used in place of ribbons


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

Here's a pair of odd ball socks.


----------



## Debtros (Mar 2, 2013)

You can either make crazy socks with mixed match yarn. I made a pair for my sissy and she loved it! Or make a hat


----------



## DuelingNeedles (Feb 2, 2013)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> Do a Search (above) for "Magic Ball Socks." That's what I do with MY leftover sock yarn! I just finished one of a new pair this morning, and I'm about 5" up on the second. They work up really fast! PM me if you have any questions.
> ...gloria


Don't the knots bother your feet or rub in the shoes?


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Mitered square anthings, ie. a scarf or hat works. Can be a mixture of fibers, including a bit a glitz or eyelash. Ellen


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

At the knit shop where I live they have a pair of socks where the top ribbing heel and toes are of the scrap sock yarn and the rest of the sock it a solid color. They did theirs in off white to really show how pretty some of the colors can be. However you could use any color that would go with it or just black. the off while ones were so pretty and many people have asked to buy them.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Try making "sweaters" for purse size tissue packs. You can find a pattern online at kmkat.typepad.com


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

shanni said:


> How about hexagons http://cottonandcloud.com/blog/tutorial-spiral-knitting-for-hexagon-and-octagon/


Love these! Imagining them in all sorts of multicolored sock yarn. What a great piece you could put together with them... scarves, shawls, blankets, even sweaters with some extra plain old knitting inbetween! What fun


----------



## BrendaGaines (Feb 26, 2013)

http://www.allfreejewelrymaking.com/Knitted-Jewelry#
knitting jewelry, with bead and buttons.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Faroe Island shawls are beautiful when knitted with many different yarns. You would probably need several full skeins but the leftover sock yarns would make gorgeous stripes. Also, doll clothes work well in sock yarn. And the magic ball idea is great. Then you could make anything. By the way, the granny squares shown above are lovely and are a great way to use up leftovers, as is a simple 6" block afghan.


----------



## sewingstuff (Nov 28, 2012)

There is a neat scarf pattern using all leftover sock yarn. Is a free pattern on Craftsy


----------



## Debtros (Mar 2, 2013)

When working with leftover yarn, you do a Russian join so knots are not involved. It works up really good.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Check you tube for the magic join. It truly is magic.


----------



## Jane171 (Mar 11, 2013)

Before I started knitting socks, I would read the pattern and it wouldn't make any sense! Then I read somewhere "just do it!" sort of like Nike. I prefer knitting toe up socks, and my first pair, I just did the next direction as it came, and IT WORKED! So don't be afraid to start knitting socks.


----------



## Helga82 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi: don't you ever have to replace the toes, or the heels?
When you give the socks away, give enough yarn to repair
holes, or do you throw hand-knits away when they need 
repairs?!! Sorry I'm o the old school. Helga82


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

How hard is it to replace the toes and heels? I'm wondering because a friend wore out the heels of the socks I knit for her. I guess she has thrown them away. I thought they had to be "after thought" toes and heels in order to replace them. Do you just unknit them to a point and then add the new yarn? She kicks off her shoes and wears the socks while walking on tile floors. I gringe when I see her do it but don't have the guts to tell her not to. I'm not sure if that is why the heels went on her socks or not. She has had them for 2 or 3 years so maybe they were just due. I have never worn out a pair of mine but then I have lots of pairs.


----------



## beanie8 (May 17, 2012)

Make Teddy Bears with it, I have a book with a pattern for one using Red Heart "Heart & Soul", I have used sock yarn, baby yarn and fun fur, makes them all different sizes. The book is called MORE than Socks put out by Red Heart. There is 13 different patterns for stuff in this book. I got the book at Michaels, but you probably can get it other places too.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Helga82 said:


> Hi: don't you ever have to replace the toes, or the heels?
> When you give the socks away, give enough yarn to repair
> holes, or do you throw hand-knits away when they need
> repairs?!! Sorry I'm o the old school. Helga82


Actually, I keep enough of the yarn in my knitting journal to do repairs if necessary. The people who get socks from me know to let me know if there's a problem with them.


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

A mitered square sock yarn blanket
Or a shawl


----------



## Annna723 (Nov 30, 2011)

Left over sock yarn....I have great uses for this yarn... you can make Granny Squares the middle part with the many colors... use your best judgement to make as many similar as possiable so when you lay out to put together it will look attractive.
2nd...accessorise with flowers..
3rd... I have little dolls and the sock yarn would be great to make vests, sweaters, hats/scarfs... etc. even small afgan / bed spread. 
Want more..
Butterflys / happy faces / Angels put a magnet on the back... Ideal for folks to give shut ins or elderly persons to show someone cares.... 
Ann Chicago


----------



## lovespurple (Jun 22, 2011)

My girlfriend gave me a scarf pattern for using leftover sock yarn: #3 needles, cast on 75 stitches, k3, P3 for desired length. Bind off. Be creative and mix and match yarn. Also you can do a search for baby socks. Here are two websites you can try: http://yarnmafia.blogspot.com/2008/03/fingers-are-bigger-than-nuggets.html and "Leftovers" Baby Socks by Matthew Hesson-McInnis http://www.cu-needleworks.com Good luck.


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you for all your wonderful suggestions. Can't wait to make a pair of socks with multiple colors!


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, I do have leftover sock yarn. Have decided to make a shawl using the leftovers, mixed with rows of black in between the different colors. It will be my wear around the house shawl. The plan is to knit alternating 2 rows of one color, then 2 rows of black. But must finish a shawl on the needles for a friend first. 

kk


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

burgher said:


> How hard is it to replace the toes and heels? I'm wondering because a friend wore out the heels of the socks I knit for her. I guess she has thrown them away. I thought they had to be "after thought" toes and heels in order to replace them. Do you just unknit them to a point and then add the new yarn? She kicks off her shoes and wears the socks while walking on tile floors. I gringe when I see her do it but don't have the guts to tell her not to. I'm not sure if that is why the heels went on her socks or not. She has had them for 2 or 3 years so maybe they were just due. I have never worn out a pair of mine but then I have lots of pairs.


I wear mine on tiled floors all winter and have yet to wear out a pair.
The aftertyhought is the easiest heel to replace. Flap and gussett I don't think you could do but the short rows you could do either the heel or toe- you would need to cut the stitches to be able to get them out and be careful as you get to the ends buit I think with care it could be done.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

I knit for a charity that requests that knitted donations be made primarily from wool. Sock yarn blends are OK. I make baby hats and socks with my leftovers. I have saved up enough to attempt a vest. It should be quite colorful, being made with 6 or 7 different sock yarns!
PS. The charity is Afghans for Afghans. They have a website that explains all. Thanks.



Milocat said:


> I knit lots of socks, always from sock yarn I.e. 75/25 wool nylon mix. I have accrued lots of small amounts of all kinds of colours because a pair of socks rarely uses the full ball of yarn. I would be interested in your ideas about possible uses for these small amounts. The yarn is too fine for afghans and not enough for scarves, I would be interested in your ideas, I am sure that other sock knitters must have the same problem. Barbara


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Helga82 said:


> Hi: don't you ever have to replace the toes, or the heels?
> When you give the socks away, give enough yarn to repair
> holes, or do you throw hand-knits away when they need
> repairs?!! Sorry I'm o the old school. Helga82


You can use a darning egg and repair them. There are some patterns that allow you to ravel the bottom and reknit it but I've never tried them.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

A shawl or scarf would be great!


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> Helga82 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi: don't you ever have to replace the toes, or the heels?
> ...


That is a great idea! How much yarn do you recommend keeping for repairs?


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Karzie said:


> AuntKnitty said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I keep enough of the yarn in my knitting journal to do repairs if necessary. The people who get socks from me know to let me know if there's a problem with them.
> ...


I'm not sure that I've ever measured! Probably 5 yards or so. I've only had to repair one pair of socks and that's because I caught my heel on a nail head that was sticking up from the floor.


----------



## Annna723 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Angie Ann Chgo here... I only crochet so knitting was not an option for me... when I made the suggestion.
The little socks funky are so cute.. and a good use of scraps of yarn... 
enclosed is a photo all the crafty folk will enjoy
I like your web sight and some of your friends also.. 
Do you know anyone who have Mohair goats??
I want to make some doll wigs, and need curly goat fiber. Ann Chicago... 
thanks every one enjoy Angies Blog


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

My son has the first pair I knitted him 3 years ago, and they have been darned at least 3 times- at least he's got use out of them 


vpatt said:


> Helga82 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi: don't you ever have to replace the toes, or the heels?
> ...


----------



## Shirley Ray (Mar 3, 2011)

If the scraps are solid colors, you can use them for the toes and ribbing (even the heels) on multicoored socks. Makes them interesting, and saves on the amount of yarn for the socks. For instance, I always have a pair of navy blue socks with bright red toes and ribbing.

It's a great trick to save yourself if you surprisingly run out of yarn while knitting a pair. I really like the "other" colored toes.


----------



## jelliott (Apr 25, 2011)

That is a great idea!


----------



## styln72 (Dec 19, 2011)

pinkladydew said:


> My mother and I have small feet, so I can make a regular pair and a shorty ankle pair out of two of the small 50 gm balls of sock yarn
> Which we really like , cause if I buy one color way, both of us like we can each have a pair , and I am a tight wad so it lends to my frugal nature!


my girls and I also have small feet and I am able to get 2 pairs of socks out of 2 50 gram balls! Love all the ideas on here, though, as sometimes I make longer cuff and have some left over. Thanks to all the KP's friends out there, for this site!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

It's good to know that it's not because of the tile floor. I think on my next pair I will use the after thought heel if I can on Toe up socks. It would be so much better to just replace a heel and save a sock. I'm a slow knitter and using size US1, 2.00 needles have made me slower. It's hard to see and to knit with them. I think I am going back to the larger size 1's for my next pair.

quote:
I wear mine on tiled floors all winter and have yet to wear out a pair.
The aftertyhought is the easiest heel to replace. Flap and gussett I don't think you could do but the short rows you could do either the heel or toe- you would need to cut the stitches to be able to get them out and be careful as you get to the ends buit I think with care it could be done.[/quote]


----------



## Annna723 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ann Chg: I second my preferance to the colored heal & toes.. 2 reasons looks & save on main color yarn for socks... LOL I often wonder if that's how the red toe socks got started... (to make sock monkeys and friends)


Shirley Ray said:


> If the scraps are solid colors, you can use them for the toes and ribbing (even the heels) on multicoored socks. Makes them interesting, and saves on the amount of yarn for the socks. For instance, I always have a pair of navy blue socks with bright red toes and ribbing.
> 
> It's a great trick to save yourself if you surprisingly run out of yarn while knitting a pair. I really like the "other" colored toes.


----------



## KittyMaMa (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello fellow cat lover. My little girl cat is 17 lbs. 
Sock yarn. I make bookmarks with it. Size 5 or 6 crochet hook and use the basic afghan stich. Start with ten stiches and work in the afghan stich until it is about 7 inches long. I add fringe to mine. Grandkids love them


----------



## joan wood (May 1, 2011)

Use it to make crochet flowers, sew a safety pins to the backs and that makes them into brooches. I also make it into striped socks alternating the left over yarn with plain.

Happy sewing and knitting


----------



## hedwig (Jul 25, 2012)

all great sugestions


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

burgher said:


> It's good to know that it's not because of the tile floor. I think on my next pair I will use the after thought heel if I can on Toe up socks. It would be so much better to just replace a heel and save a sock. I'm a slow knitter and using size US1, 2.00 needles have made me slower. It's hard to see and to knit with them. I think I am going back to the larger size 1's for my next pair.
> 
> quote:
> I wear mine on tiled floors all winter and have yet to wear out a pair.
> The aftertyhought is the easiest heel to replace. Flap and gussett I don't think you could do but the short rows you could do either the heel or toe- you would need to cut the stitches to be able to get them out and be careful as you get to the ends buit I think with care it could be done.


[/quote]

I wear holes in socks quickly.....I think sometimes it must be the way I walk.


----------



## Annna723 (Nov 30, 2011)

Get a clue! I really don't believe those toes / and or heals went out.. 
Do on to others as one would have others do on to you --- doesn't always work out for ungrateful inconsiderate people..
I feel if a person doesn't want a gift they should give it back and just say no thank you ... 
IN This way the giver can ether gift to someone who'll appreciate the work... or sell to someone who will... 
Ether way in the long run it's kinder than finding out later a gift will not be used & won't be appreciated... 
I saw a post of a Grandma who made a Beautiful like a snow suit to take the 6-9 month old out in ... 
Looked really beautiful / & well done to me.. gees I'd have been thrilled if some-one gave it to me...
Personally it would take me years to make it... the daughter in law said it made the baby look fat... FAT! 
it was found out she put it in a pile to be given away... OMG I'd like to have ripped the girls head off... 
Can you imagine how much time and work it took to make this out fit? 
I feel this has happen in my case my Grand daughter wanted Mr. Mrs. Potato head like on Toy Story.... well I went over board and got her baby's, several types (including vintage & hard to find ones) of Potato heads.... I washed the lot in bleach 2 times and had a big box of Potato family... This was part of my and my sons Christmas gift to her... I also said to give the doll box I had it in back... 
Well I've not seen any of the Potato family and did not get my box back.... 
Thus far I have started selling and giving the gifts ahead I'd gotten for my Grand children....A princes 2 wheel bike, animals, other clothes, shoes, toys.... 
I think I'll just waste $ on store bought cards and put a dollar in it for the gift for the for-see-able future... 
Gettin wise in my old age... or yes the stuffin has been punched out of me.... 
Do on to others as one would have others do on to you --- doesn't always work out for ungrateful inconsiderate people..
Ann Chg


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I love the granny squares! The colors are so soft and blend so well... think I'll make one!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

http://www.kmkat.typepad.com


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

sseidel said:


> Try making "sweaters" for purse size tissue packs. You can find a pattern online at kmkat.typepad.com


http://www.kmkat.typepad.com/


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

burgher said:


> It's good to know that it's not because of the tile floor. I think on my next pair I will use the after thought heel if I can on Toe up socks. It would be so much better to just replace a heel and save a sock. I'm a slow knitter and using size US1, 2.00 needles have made me slower. It's hard to see and to knit with them. I think I am going back to the larger size 1's for my next pair.
> 
> quote:
> I wear mine on tiled floors all winter and have yet to wear out a pair.
> The aftertyhought is the easiest heel to replace. Flap and gussett I don't think you could do but the short rows you could do either the heel or toe- you would need to cut the stitches to be able to get them out and be careful as you get to the ends buit I think with care it could be done.


[/quote]

Works perfectlly on toe up. Almost any heel other than the flap and gussett work with no adjustments for either toe up or cuff down.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Good to know. That's where they usually wear out. Thanks for including the url for the KP place. I have never checked it out before.


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

I have made crazy socks. I ball the left over yarn, divide it in half. I just change from one color to another. I count the rows so, I can make 2 socks alike. But, if it's not exactly perfect it doesn't matter. 

I have also doubled it up with some donated machine yarn (which is very fine) to give it enough heft to make scarves. Can create some very interesting color designs.


----------



## debegar (Feb 8, 2011)

Toys, just make a teddy bear or whatever but use the size needle you would use for the socks, so you have a miniature bear. Or beaded balls to put in a bowl on your coffee table.
small doily to put under your coffee cup, etc.


----------



## ejoyce (Oct 10, 2011)

I LIKE TO KNIT SOCKS AND ALSO HAD LOTS OF BITS OF SOCK YARN LEFT. JUST BEFORE CHRISTMAS I DECIDED TO KNIT SOCKS THAT DIDN'T QUITE MATCH EACH OTHER FOR MY GRANDCHILDREN. I made socks for my 13 year old granddaughter, my 10 year old grandson , my daughter in law and my sister in law. they loved them. Knowing I couldn't splice the 25% nylon yarn, I just knitted with the new color for about 4 stitches and then, on the next row knitted the tails in.
I used related colors (mostly related to blue) dark blue, purple, some with other colors included and aqua. I like brown and green and yellow for myself but didn't have enough either colors or scraps to make it work.

EJOYCE.


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

My son has been asking for a pair of totally Unique-Geek socks. Showed him my stash of yarn bits, showed him how to do a spit join and he's been plowing through what he calls HIS stash; 'mating' different color yarns together in a complete freeform fashion hoping that sooner or later I will get to that part of my to-do list ;-)


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

what is a split join



mamapr80 said:


> My son has been asking for a pair of totally Unique-Geek socks. Showed him my stash of yarn bits, showed him how to do a spit join and he's been plowing through what he calls HIS stash; 'mating' different color yarns together in a complete freeform fashion hoping that sooner or later I will get to that part of my to-do list ;-)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Th eother day I said to someone about hte suggestion for the blanket and she said why not make a jumper (sweater) withthem. So I started thinking about coul ddo it and then went ot a library and borrowed the book I can hoepfully find the scnned copy of! Don't know if I would ever wear it but the idea appeals doing each square in a different sock yarn leftovers. Have also figured out how I think I could do simpler one with out shaping.
In case onay one is interested the name that is cut of is Jane Slicer-Smith (well with a name like Slicer what else could I do but slcie part of it off?)


----------



## laureen227 (Feb 25, 2012)

SouthernGirl said:


> what is a split join
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a felted join created by spit & friction. works on non-superwash wool yarns.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

How about this pattern:
Zig and Zag Sock Yarn ptam baby blanket:

http://www.skeinqueen.co.uk/patterns.html

: )


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

laureen227 said:


> SouthernGirl said:
> 
> 
> > what is a split join
> ...


What a brilliant way of getting the boring bits done for you! I'm looking forward to seeing the socks when you get around to knitting them for him.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

I agree with the lady from the Channel Islands.....your idea is brilliant! Please post a picture of the "geek socks" when you finish them. I think we can all be patient and wait for a few months, or what ever time it takes. You've inspired me to look at those 1/4 and 1/2 balls of leftover sock yarn that I mainly use for darning in a whole different way. Thank you!
PS. Looks like some of my socks and family members' socks have "geek patches" of darning---not quite as cool as geek socks, but a small related idea.



TNS said:


> laureen227 said:
> 
> 
> > SouthernGirl said:
> ...


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

butterflies , flowers bags


----------



## netcst (Sep 26, 2011)

I make more socks with lots of different stripes and also use for lifelines.


----------



## ejoyce (Oct 10, 2011)

I think a spit join is when you spit on and chew an inch of each end of yarn that you want to join and then overlap them and rub them briskly between your hands twisting the two ends together. This works beautifully on wool yarn, but not so well with other fibers. My left-over sock yarn was the machine washable yarns with about 25% nylon, I didn't try to splice it as described above because I didn't think it would work. Maybe it would.I have always wondered if the spit has anything to do with it - could you just wet the yarn ? I don't know. I'll try it sometime.
EJOYCE


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

I think the enzymes in saliva might contribute to a tighter join. BTW....dog spit works nicely.....To do this...place treat in hand, call dog, crumble treat, have dog lick hands. Then just use your doggie kiss hands to splice the yarn. Holds together like the ropes on a ship, and keeps you and the dog happy. Family bonding, nothing like it. 
PS. Cat saliva also works, but it has to be a high value treat before they cooperate. Typical cats.....



ejoyce said:


> I think a spit join is when you spit on and chew an inch of each end of yarn that you want to join and then overlap them and rub them briskly between your hands twisting the two ends together. This works beautifully on wool yarn, but not so well with other fibers. My left-over sock yarn was the machine washable yarns with about 25% nylon, I didn't try to splice it as described above because I didn't think it would work. Maybe it would.I have always wondered if the spit has anything to do with it - could you just wet the yarn ? I don't know. I'll try it sometime.
> EJOYCE


----------

